# New crust band I'm in..



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey hey,

This weekend some friends and I started a crust project. Another STPer, Axegrinder, is one of the guitarists. The band is called Crotchrot (haha), and we've got quite a lot of shit written that we hope to have done soon. You can listen to a really REALLY rough demo online. Basically we improv'd this whole song and now we actually have a really legit version that we hope to record next week. One of our guitarists is playing the drums on this track for the third time in his life (drummer was gone), so keep that in mind haha. The song is called Waste of Space. I am doing vocals.

http://www.myspace.com/crustycrotchrot

We have a unique range of influences, and we will be playing some variety of crust/sludge/thrash.

Check it out! Should have a few new songs recorded well by next week.


----------

